

Google Social Network Likely To Be A Disaster - babyshake
http://chimprawk.blogspot.com/2008/04/social-networks-cant-be-bootstrapped.html

======
aneesh
Everything is in the eye of the beholder. I, for one, love to see what my
friends are sharing in Google Reader, and vice-versa.

